# 1994 altima not shifting



## jerub71 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 94 altima been sitting for 2 years started it up to start driving again and it acts like it is starting off in 3rd gear. wont go into over drive or anything. reverse is fine. can be doing 45 to 50 mph and and pull the shifter down to 2nd or 1st it just stays in 3rd any help will be greatly apprciated


----------

